# Umrechnung des gemessenen Sauerstoffgehalts von mg/l in %



## rainthanner (8. Jan. 2010)

*Umrechnung* des gemessenen Sauerstoffgehalts von *mg/l* in *%*


Jedes °C Wassertemperatur hat seinen eigenen 100%-Sättigungsgehalt. 
Hierzu eine Tabelle: 
____________________________________________________
*°C - 100% O² in mg/l*
0      -   14,16
1      -   13,77
2      -   13,41
3      -   13,05
4      -   12,71
4,5   -   12,54
5      -   12,37
5,5   -   12,22
6      -   12,06
6,5   -   11,91
7      -   11,76
7,5   -   11,61
8      -   11,47
8,5   -   11,33
9      -   11,19
9,5    -   11,06
10     -   10,93
10,5   -  10,81
11     -   10,67
11,5   -  10,55
12     -   10,43
12,5   -   10,31
13      -  10,21
13,5   -   10,09
14     -     9,98
14,5   -    9,87
15     -     9,76
15,5   -    9,66
16     -     9,56
16,5   -    9,46
17     -     9,37
17,5   -    9,28
18     -     9,18
18,5   -    9,11
19     -     9,01
19,5   -    8,93
20     -     8,84
20,5   -    8,76
21     -     8,68
21,5   -    8,61
22     -     8,53
22,5   -    8,46
23     -     8,38
23,5   -    8,32
24     -     8,25
24,5   -    8,18
25     -     8,11
25,5   -    8,05
26     -     7,99
26,5   -    7,92
27     -     7,86
27,5   -    7,81
____________________________________________________


Wenn man bei 22°C Wassertemperatur einen O²-Gehalt von 8,53mg/l misst, hat man eine O²-Sättigung von 100%.  (Siehe Tabelle)


*Berechnungsbeispiel:* 
Misst man einen Wert von 7,5mg/l, _rechnet man wie folgt um: _
100 : 100%igen Wert der Tabelle x gemessenen Sättigungsgehalt in mg/l = Sättigung in % 
In diesem Beispiel also: 
100 : 8,53 = 11,72 x 7,5 = 87,92 
Die bei 22°C gemessenen 7,5mg/l entsprechen einer %-Sättigung von 87,92 



(Druckverhältnisse sind hierbei nicht berücksichtigt. Die Tabelle brücksichtigt 200m über Meeresspiegel) 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Umrechnung des gemessenen Sauerstoffgehalts von mg/l in %*

Danke Rainer,


----------



## rainthanner (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Umrechnung des gemessenen Sauerstoffgehalts von mg/l in %*

muss man sich nicht bedanken, da ich solche Sachen eh auf dem Rechner hab und somit also nur rüberkopieren muss. 

Falls jedoch jemand einen Fehler entdeckt, bitte ich um Mittteilung.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## bodo61 (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Umrechnung des gemessenen Sauerstoffgehalts von mg/l in %*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Falls jedoch jemand einen Fehler entdeckt, bitte ich um Mittteilung.
> 
> 
> Gruß Rainer



[OT]Moin, ich rechne gerade nach,






















































mist, stimmt alles.[/OT]


----------

